# Introducting new furbabies to the forum.



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone!

We're new here, so I thought I'd post an introduction. Our two furbabies, Duck and Firkin (yes, after the pub for those of you who recognized the name. ) have been part of our family for the past 6 months or so. 

Here they are when we first "rescued" them from a very nasty pet store.










This is Duckie










She's a little shy. She loves to come out and play, but she's a little more reserved (read: less manic) than Firkin. 

Firkin grooms my fiance, steals coffee, and is generally hyper-rat (even before coffee). ;D


















The two of them are the sweetest girls who love to come out to play first thing in the morning (you can practically hear them screaming "ATTICA" and banging on the bars of their cage when we stumble past them in the morning). And they'll come out again in the evenings for more bouncing and playing. We normally just open their cage door on the table beside the couch and let them come and go at will as long as we're around.

A final note: Just have to say I'm loving this forum. Very informative.. and its wonderful to see so many furbabies so much loved and well-cared for.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

They are very cute, no need to go to the barbers now! Mine prefere to steal my cola, and lick my fingers if ive just eaten chips or "fries" for USA


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

"Fries" for Canada too! 

Firkin has a sweet tooth and will try to nab anything she can from us if we're munching. Duckie doesn't really care for sweets except chocolate. Typical female - goes INSANE for chocolate. LOL

Both of them will go for cola if my fiance is drinking it, but not mine. I have the sugar free stuff, and they know the difference. 

These are my fiance's first rats - and he's become a believer. He's now wondering about what it would be like to have a "horde". : These two already rule the house - and I could probably be talked into a couple more... not so sure about the whole "horde" idea, though. LOL


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so cute!!


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Firkin looks JUST like my Kate ;D


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

We've adopted two more girls to add to the "horde".  They've been adjusting to being here for the past week. We adopted them from a woman who had developed allergies to them, and couldn't give them the proper play time and attention they require. I'll post pics after quarantine is over and introductions are made.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> They are so cute!!


 Everyone here has such cute ratties. 



Rat_lady said:


> Firkin looks JUST like my Kate ;D


They have such pretty rat-faces, don't they?  Does Kate have a "What do you think you're doing?!" look, too? I get it from Firkin whenever she's told she can't go somewhere. :


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

I know there's a thread somewhere on here about rats sleeping so soundly, they almost look like they're dead.. and it can be scary! I don't normally interfere with the sleeptime of our girls - we normally let them come out to greet us when they're ready - but every once in awhile, one will fall asleep outside the cage and will need to be put back in her home for the night. Here is Firkin during one of her "dead sleeps". LOL

Shh! Don't bug me! 'Leeping!!









NO! No tummy rub. 'LEEPING!









Stop bugging me! Soooo 'leeeepy!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

Really cute pics.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

awww! such cute pictures. I love the beard grooming and the one that lets you hold it like a baby is adorable.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

That is so adorable. I've never had any rats who liked to sleep on their backs :-\


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

When Firkin is in a dead sleep, she'll stay in whatever position we put her in.


----------

